# Marriage patterns throughout the world



## Jana337

Guten Abend, 

heute war es schwieriger als ich gedacht hatte. Diejenigen, die Lust haben, ihre eigene Übersetzung zu liefern, möchte ich bitten, es zu tun, ohne sich von meinem jämmerlichen Versuch beinflussen zu lassen. Ich möchte es nämlich auf gut Deutsch lesen. 


> Marriage patterns throughout the world vary according to custom, tradition, religion, and economic factors. The age at which people marry for the first time, the proportion of adults who marry at some point in their lives, and the likelihood that marriages will end in divorce differ among cultures.
> 
> The dominant patterns of marriage in the United States and Canada are based on those of the countries in northwestern Europe that were the main sources of immigration until the beginning of the 20th century. Historically this European marriage pattern has included a relatively late age of marriage, a relatively large proportion of people remaining single, and an emphasis on the nuclear family (husband, wife, and children) rather than the kin group or clan. Quelle


 Die in der Welt vorhandenen Heiratsmuster variieren je nach Gewohnheiten, Traditionen, Religionen und ökonomischen Faktoren. Das Alter bei der ersten Heirat, der Anteil von Erwachsenen, die mal im Leben eine Ehe eingehen, und die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass die Ehe mit einer Scheidung endet, unterscheiden sich unter jeweiligen Kulturen.

Bis zum Anfang des 20. Jahrhunderts stammten die Auswanderer hauptsächlich aus den Ländern Nordwesteuropas und die dort vorherrschenden Heiratsmuster vererbten sich auf die Vereinigten Staaten und Kanada. Historisch betrachtet bestand das europäische Heiratsmuster in einer relativ späten Ehe, einer relativ höhen Ledigenrate und in der Schlüsselbedeutung der Kernfamilie (Ehemann, Ehefrau und Kinder) anstatt der Sippe oder des Klans.

***

Hat man etwas Schönes für "throughout the world" in dem oben erwähnten Sinne (d.h. nicht weltweit, denn das würde bedeuten, dass dieselben Muster auf der ganzen Welt verbreitet sind)?

Anstatt von Ehemuster habe ich Heiratsmuster genommen. Klingt besser. OK? 

Kann eine Ehe in einer Scheidung münden oder nur eine Ehekrise?

"Unterscheiden sich" ist besser mit "unter" oder "in"?

"Bestand" lieber mit "in" oder "aus"?

Kann man am Ende "zulasten der Sippe" schreiben?

Ist "weitere Verwandschaft" besser als "Sippe"?

Besonders gespannt bin ich auf den dritten Satz!


Danke, 

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

Ich versuche mich mal an einer eigenen Übersetzung, ohne deine (wie immer gelungene ) Version dabei in Betracht zu ziehen:

_Es gibt auf der ganzen Welt verschiedene Arten von Hochzeiten, die sich nach Bräuchen, Traditionen, der Religion und wirtschaftlichen Faktoren richten. Was sich noch in den einzelnen Kulturen unterschiedet, sind [unter anderem] das Alter, in dem Menschen zum ersten Mal den Bund der Ehe schließen, der Anteil der Erwachsenen, die irgendwann in ihrem Leben heiraten [werden] und die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass Ehen in einer Scheidung enden. Die verbreiteste Art, eine Ehe in den Vereinigten Staaten und Kanada zu schließen, stützt sich auf die der nordwesteuropäischen Länder, da Immigranten bis zum Beginn des 20. Jahrhunderts hauptsächlich aus dieser Gegend kamen. Historisch gesehen brachte dieses europäische Muster ein relativ spätes Heiratsalter und einen relativ großen Anteil von Singles mit sich und legte mehr Wert auf die Kernfamilie (Mann, Frau und Kinder) als auf eine Großverwandtschaft._

Nachwort:
Ich würde die in eckigen Klammern stehenden Ergänzungen dazu schreiben, allerdings stehen sie so nicht im englischen Text.
Bei der Übersetzung von "kin group" und "clan" bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob da "Großverwandtschaft" funktioniert.

EDIT: Ich habe gerade FloVis "Großfamilie" gelesen. Das passt natürlich viel besser und klingt auch schöner als "Großverwandtschaft".


----------



## FloVi

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Hat man etwas Schönes für "throughout the world" in dem oben erwähnten Sinne (d.h. nicht weltweit, denn das würde bedeuten, dass dieselben Muster auf der ganzen Welt verbreitet sind)?
> 
> *Nein, dass würde nur bedeuten, dass es überhaupt Muster auf der ganzen Welt gibt, die aber eben je nach Kultur etc. unterschiedlich sind. Insofern funktioniert "weltweit" hervorragend.*
> 
> Anstatt von Ehemuster habe ich Heiratsmuster genommen. Klingt besser. OK?
> 
> *Nicht nur das, das Wort existiert in der deutschsprachigen Soziologie.*
> 
> Kann eine Ehe in einer Scheidung münden oder nur eine Ehekrise?
> 
> *Sie kann in jedem Fall "mit einer Scheidung enden".*
> 
> "Unterscheiden sich" ist besser mit "unter" oder "in"?
> *
> unterscheiden sich unter jeweiligen Kulturen.
> Das gefällt mir noch nicht so richtig, da muss ich noch drüber nachdenken.*
> 
> "Bestand" lieber mit "in" oder "aus"?
> 
> *"aus" vor der Aufzählung der "Zutaten".*
> 
> Kann man am Ende "zulasten der Sippe" schreiben?
> 
> *Ich würde "anstelle / an Stelle" bevorzugen.*
> 
> Ist "weitere Verwandschaft" besser als "Sippe"?
> 
> *Nein, wenn dann eher "Großfamilie"*


----------



## Jana337

Whodunit said:
			
		

> _Es gibt auf der ganzen Welt verschiedene Arten von Hochzeiten, die sich nach Bräuchen, Traditionen, der Religion und wirtschaftlichen Faktoren richten. Was sich noch in den einzelnen Kulturen unterschiedet, sind [unter anderem] das Alter, in dem Menschen zum ersten Mal den Bund der Ehe schließen, der Anteil der Erwachsenen, die irgendwann in ihrem Leben heiraten [werden] und die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass Ehen in einer Scheidung enden. Die verbreiteste Art, eine Ehe in den Vereinigten Staaten und Kanada zu schließen, stützt sich auf die der nordwesteuropäischen Länder, da Immigranten bis zum Beginn des 20. Jahrhunderts hauptsächlich aus dieser Gegend kamen. Historisch gesehen brachte dieses europäische Muster ein relativ spätes Heiratsalter und einen relativ großen Anteil von Singles mit sich und legte mehr Wert auf die Kernfamilie (Mann, Frau und Kinder) als auf eine Großverwandtschaft._


Ich fürchte, Du hast den englischen Text nicht ganz richtig verstanden. Es geht nicht um Hochzeiten, sondern um Ehen.
"Marriage pattern" bedeutet nicht das, was man bei der Hochzeit macht (Bräuche usw.), sondern zum Beispiel dass man sehr jung heiratet, dass verwitwete Frauen nicht mehr heiraten, dass es fast keine Scheidungen gibt usw.

Der Muster brachte nichts mit sich, sondern er wird in dem Text einfach beschrieben.

Mit dem Begriff Singles bin ich nicht einverstanden. Das ist doch eindeutig ein für die Gegenwart typischer Lebensstil. Man kann nicht sagen, dass es im 18. Jahrhundert viele Singles gab, oder?

Jana


----------



## Jana337

FloVi said:
			
		

> Hat man etwas Schönes für "throughout the world" in dem oben erwähnten Sinne (d.h. nicht weltweit, denn das würde bedeuten, dass dieselben Muster auf der ganzen Welt verbreitet sind)?
> 
> *Nein, dass würde nur bedeuten, dass es überhaupt Muster auf der ganzen Welt gibt, die aber eben je nach Kultur etc. unterschiedlich sind. Insofern funktioniert "weltweit" hervorragend.*


Echt? Ich habe "Die weltweit vorkommenden Heiratsmuster" gelöscht, denn ich war mir ziemlich sicher, dass sie überall vorkommen müssten.

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Ich fürchte, Du hast den englischen Text nicht ganz richtig verstanden. Es geht nicht um Hochzeiten, sondern um Ehen.


 
Erstens hatte ich keine Lust, den Quelltext zu lesen und zweitens geht es doch aus dem Wort "marriage" nicht hervor, ob es sich um die Hochzeit oder um die Ehe handelt, oder? Aber du wirst den Hintergrund kennen, insofern kannst du meinetwegen von Ehen schreiben. 



> "Marriage pattern" bedeutet nicht das, was man bei der Hochzeit macht (Bräuche usw.), sondern zum Beispiel dass man sehr jung heiratet, dass verwitwete Frauen nicht mehr heiraten, dass es fast keine Scheidungen gibt usw.


 
Wie würde man es denn auf Englischen nennen, wenn es um die _Hochzeits_bräuche ginge?



> Der Muster brachte nichts mit sich, sondern er wird in dem Text einfach beschrieben.


 
Ich habe es so aufgefasst, dass es das "mit sich in die USA und nach Kanada brachte". Vielleicht war es zu frei übersetzt.



> Mit dem Begriff Singles bin ich nicht einverstanden. Das ist doch eindeutig ein für die Gegenwart typischer Lebensstil. Man kann nicht sagen, dass es im 18. Jahrhundert viele Singles gab, oder?


 
Vielleicht gab es das Wort da noch nicht, aber verstehen soll man ja den Text heute und nicht vor 200 Jahren. Aber wenn du es besser haben möchtest, dann schreibe doch "Alleinstehende".


----------



## Jana337

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Wie würde man es denn auf Englischen nennen, wenn es um die _Hochzeits_bräuche ginge?


Wedding customs.





> Vielleicht gab es das Wort da noch nicht, aber verstehen soll man ja den Text heute und nicht vor 200 Jahren. Aber wenn du es besser haben möchtest, dann schreibe doch "Alleinstehende".


Gut, aber bei "Ledigen" kann ich auch bleiben, oder?

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Gut, aber bei "Ledigen" kann ich auch bleiben, oder?


 
Ja, das kannst du, aber das gibt deinem Text einen juristischen Beigeschmack. Ich würde nie sagen, dass ich "ledig" bin, wenn es nicht um ein Formular geht oder ich eine Polizeiaussage machen muss. 

Okay, mit "Ehe" bin ich nun einverstanden. Allerdings kann "marriage" ja auch _manchmal_ "Hochzeit" bedeuten.


----------



## Jana337

Dass ledig juristischer klingt als alleinstehend (nein, ich werde es nicht getrennt schreiben), das verwundert mich ein bisschen. 

Jana


----------



## cyanista

Und meine Variante. Irgendwie sehr trocken geworden. Hmm..

_ Heiratsmuster variieren vom Land zu Land, bedingt durch Bräuche, Traditionen, Religion und wirtschaftliche Faktoren. Das Alter bei der ersten Heirat, der Anteil der Menschen, die eine Ehe eingehen, und die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass die Ehe scheitert, sind in verschiedenen Kulturen unterschiedlich.

Die etablierten Heiratsmuster in den USA und in Kanada basieren auf deren der nordwesteuropäischen Länder, da diese bis in das frühe 20. Jahrhundert die Hauptquelle der Einwanderung darstellten. Historisch gesehen umfasst dieses europäische Muster ein ziemlich spätes Heiratsalter, einen relativ großen Anteil der Ledigen und die Hervorhebung der Kernfamilie (dass das Ehepaar und die Kinder einschließt) im Gegensatz zu der Großverwandschaft bzw. dem Klan._


----------



## Jana337

cyanista said:
			
		

> Und meine Variante. Irgendwie sehr trocken geworden. Hmm..
> 
> _ Heiratsmuster variieren vom Land zu Land, bedingt durch Bräuche, Traditionen, Religion und wirtschaftliche Faktoren. Das Alter bei der ersten Heirat, der Anteil der Menschen, die eine Ehe eingehen, und die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass die Ehe scheitert, sind in verschiedenen Kulturen unterschiedlich.
> 
> Die etablierten Heiratsmuster in den USA und in Kanada basieren auf deren der nordwesteuropäischen Länder, da diese bis in das frühe 20. Jahrhundert die Hauptquelle der Einwanderung darstellten. Historisch gesehen umfasst dieses europäische Muster ein ziemlich spätes Heiratsalter, einen relativ großen Anteil der Ledigen und die Hervorhebung der Kernfamilie (das Ehepaar und die Kinder) im Gegensatz zu der Großverwandschaft bzw. dem Klan._


Gar nicht trocken - erstaunlich gut! 

Dass ich Einwanderung und Auswanderung verwechsle, ist ziemlich peinlich. 

Jana


----------



## FloVi

Hier mal eine etwas freiere Übersetzung:

Heiratsmuster auf der ganzen Welt unterscheiden sich je nach Gewohnheiten, Traditionen, Religion und ökonomischen Faktoren. Das Alter der ersten Vermählung, der Anteil von Menschen die überhaupt irgendwann heiraten und die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass die Ehe mit einer Scheidung endet ist von der jeweiligen Kultur abhängig.

Die vorherrschenden Muster in den Vereinigten Staaten und Kanada basieren auf denen der nordwesteuropäischen Länder, da bis Anfang des 20. Jahrhunderts Einwanderer hauptsächlich von dort kamen. Historisch bedingt waren einige Faktoren dieser europäischen Heiratsmuster ein relativ hohes Heiratsalter, ein relativ hoher Anteil an Alleinstehenden und die stärkere Gewichtung der Kernfamilie (Vater, Mutter, Kind) anstelle der Großfamilie.

Edit: Danke, Jana
Edit: Danke, cyanista


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Dass alleinstehend (nein, ich werde es nicht getrennt schreiben) juristischer klingt als ledig, das verwundert mich ein bisschen.
> 
> Jana


 
Andersherum bin ich einverstanden. 

"Alleinstehend" klingt *weniger* juristisch als "ledig".


----------



## Jana337

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Andersherum bin ich einverstanden.
> 
> "Alleinstehend" klingt *weniger* juristisch als "ledig".


Ooops, ich habe es durcheinandergebracht - wird gleich editiert!

Jana


----------



## cyanista

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Gar nicht trocken - erstaunlich gut!



Jana, hast du gar nicht an mich geglaubt? 

Aber wart' mal ab...




> Dass ich Einwanderung und Auswanderung verwechsle, ist ziemlich peinlich.



Deine fantasievolle Übersetzung von "caterpillar" als "Tausendfüßler" fand ich viel beeindruckender.


----------



## Jana337

Wunderschön, aber mit einem Detail bin ich nicht einverstanden.





			
				FloVi said:
			
		

> Das Alter der Heiratsfähigkeit,


Was heißt das? Wie auch immer, ich bin seit einigen Jahren in allen Hinsichten heiratsfähig, trotzdem noch ledig. Das hängt mit dem Alter bei der ersten Heirat, um die es im Text eindeutig geht, doch gar nicht zusammen, oder? 

Jana


----------



## FloVi

> Was heißt das?



Ich habe den englischen Text missverstanden.


----------



## cyanista

FloVi said:
			
		

> Hochzeitsmuster auf der ganzen Welt...



Bei Hochzeitsmuster muss ich an Geschenkpapier denken.  Ich würde - getreu dem Original - bei Heiratsmuster/Ehemuster bleiben.


----------



## FloVi

cyanista said:
			
		

> Ich würde - getreu dem Original - bei Heiratsmuster/Ehemuster bleiben.



Ich auch. Hat sich eingeschlichen, der Schlingel. Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## Kajjo

Cyanistas [sic! ] Vorschlag "Bräuche" für "customs" ist sehr gut und in diesem Zusammenhang bei weitem "Gewohnheiten" vorzuziehen.

"daß die Ehe scheitert" ist auch die exakt korrekte und einschlägige Bezeichnung.

Insgesamt eine sehr gute Übersetzung, Cyanista!

Kajjo


----------



## cyanista

Vielen Dank für die Rückmeldung, Kajjo!


----------



## Bonjules

Hola,
Ich weiss jetzt nicht, ob die Diskussion jetzt schon vorbei ist;
wuerde aber folgendes sagen:
In den vorigen posts wurde ja klar, dass "Heirat" sowohl die Zeremonie
als auch der nachfolgende zustand sein kann: Also zweideutig; wuerde deshalb
was mit "Ehe" vorziehen. Zumal man es dann auch mit dem nach-
folgenden 'Heiratsalter/faehigkeit kontrastieren kann.
"Muster" - daran ist sicher nichts auszusetzen, ausser dass es halt
ein wenig nach wissenschaftlich/soziologischer lingo klingt(und nach schneidern-eigentlich keine ideale Uebersetzung hier fuer 'pattern', obwohl es sich so eingebuergert hat).
Mein Vorschlag: - ganz schlicht -'Eheformen'...


----------



## Jana337

Eheformen - danke, aber darunter stelle ich mir Monogamie und Polygamie vor.  Klick und klick. Mit den Mustern bin ich allerdings auch nicht sonderlich zufrieden.

Jana


----------



## FloVi

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Mit den Mustern bin ich allerdings auch nicht sonderlich zufrieden.



Bei der Gelegenheit möchte ich nocht einmal betonen, dass "Heiratsmuster" ein existierender soziologischer Begriff ist.

Thomas Klein: Partnerwahl und Heiratsmuster, ISBN: 3810028746
Heike Wirth: milieuspezifische Heiratsmuster
...


----------

